# Ear ache



## ishtar

Hi ladies,

my right ear is killing me, is ear ache another joy side effect of pregnancy, or am I just sick?


----------



## ablaze

awww hun, doubt this is preg related! an im sure wobbles will strongly sympathise!!! as she had it couple o weeks back real bad! get urself to docs tomorrow b4 it gets bad! :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh nooooo I had it and it was awful get it seen sooner than later I was in tears through the nights and alsorts. I don't relate it to pregnancy personal.

x


----------



## Wobbles

replying same time Yvanne lol


----------



## ishtar

Thanks Yvanne, yeah, I'll probably call the doc tomorrow if it isn't getting any better. Ear ache sucks!


----------



## ishtar

wow, we're just seconds within replying each other, cool.


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: noticed lol

If its not worse still go honestly I left it even thought hmmm maybe i have a spot in my damn ear BIG mistake!!


----------



## ablaze

def do not leave it hun! get to docs 2mo! nothin worse than earache!


----------



## ishtar

Thanks ladies, will do, no need to suffer from an ear ache when there's so much else going on with the rest of the body, eh?


----------



## ablaze

no definately not!!!!! make sure you remind doc ur pregnant! :D is easy to assume they know :D


----------



## BamsGirl

I know this question was asked a long time ago, but for those of us who are reading this thread, I'd like to add my experience. 

I have had three children, and my earliest symptom has always been an earache (always my right ear). By the time I got to my third pregnancy, I knew I was pregnant several days before I could test. Unfortunately, my ear hurt the entire time I was pregnant. After I delivered, it went away. 

Symptoms are different for every woman, and this is definitely not a typical symptom of pregnancy, but it can happen. Regardless, you should have this type of ailment checked out by a doc because it is likely due to illness, not pregnancy. 

I now suspect I am pregnant with #4. We are TTC and my right ear is killing me. :)


----------



## babykate

i know this topic hasn't been commented on for a few weeks, but i wanted to share my experience. My ear started aching last night, and by 2 am I was in so much pain that I knew I needed to go to the ER. I tried everything to ease it, olive oil, peroxide, etc, nothing worked. We went to the ER this morning, and it turns out that not only do I have an ear infection, but also a perforated ear drum. Blood and fluid keep coming out of my ear, but now i'm taking antibiotics and high strength tylenol and its getting a little bit better.

All I can say is-- get to the hospital when you start to feel pain in your ear! You can't sleep through the night anyway and it might be something more serious like in my case.


----------

